# SHEFFIELD | Projects & Construction



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Nearly complete now




> HSBC GROSVENOR HOUSE | 6FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665424


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

KNIGHT HOUSE | 17FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000214












Topping out in a few weeks





hjl_shef said:


> Had a rare meeting at the top of the Ella Armitage building, so nabbed this great angle on the Knight House building last week:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> ECCLESALL JUNCTION | 14FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079623







Close to topping out now




See Word Na said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

NEW ERA SQUARE | 21FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752366













Phase 2 steelwork still growing




See Word Na said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

ADVANCED WELLNESS RESEARCH CENTRE | 6FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826874














Steelwork topped out




hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE MOOR PHASE 3 | RETAIL | U/C
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=311939





Steelwork still growing




See Word Na said:


>


----------



## JamieUK (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks to be a heck of a lot going on in Sheffield. Based on Google maps it looks like a city that would benefit from going high with how packed it looks, surrounded by hills.


----------



## Brum X (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome to Sheffield on the worldwide City/Metro Compilations :cheers:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Cheers! Thought it was about time with everything that's going on here


----------



## UrbanFutures (Apr 11, 2015)

Great post. Really shows how much there is going on in Sheffield. The skyline will look a lot different in a few years.


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

A lot of great projects, must be really exciting as a resident to see the city regenerating like this.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Just been completed; *St. Vincent's Place*, a student scheme that centres around the refurbished church as a student hub




hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Also recently completed, the new extension to the *Site Gallery*


Site Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Site Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Site Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Paternoster Row by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr

Site Gallery by Kyle Emmerson, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

wakka12 said:


> A lot of great projects, must be really exciting as a resident to see the city regenerating like this.


It really is! over the past 20 years Sheffields development has skyrocketed, Its amazing to see


----------



## Bladerunner (Nov 9, 2004)

UrbanFutures said:


> Great post. Really shows how much there is going on in Sheffield. The skyline will look a lot different in a few years.


The talls are relatively spread out, so from most angles the skyline doesn't appear that dense. The city centre is located on two sides of a hill separating the Don Valley and Sheaf Valley. There are three clusters of talls - Heart of the City, Moorfoot / Ecclesall Rd and the West Bar cluster running up to Brook St roundabout. Some angles are very different to others.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE GATE | 21FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371000





Today




PaulP said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> KELHAM GATE | 7FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2132126





Foundation work begins



hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> NEW ERA SQUARE | 21FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752366






Building 1 of Phase 2 is coming on well



hjl_shef said:


> They're making some progress with the second phase, though perhaps a little slower than we're used to


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Brownell St has been approved this week:




hella good said:


> *BROWNELL STREET*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> GREAT CENTRAL PHASE 1 | 9FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2060963



Core about to rise





hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE TOWER REFURB | 11FL | U/C




scaffolding has gone up





PaulP said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE GATE | 21FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371000



Another floor up




PaulP said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Full application now submitted for The Mirador




hella good said:


> *THE MIRADOR | 21fl | PROPOSED*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Application submitted for the final building of the Digital Campus




hella good said:


> *DIGITAL CAMPUS BUILDING 4 | 8FL | PROPOSED*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Nursery St. has been approved today





hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

ADVANCED WELLNESS RESEARCH CENTRE | 6FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826874














Steelwork complete, facade work underway




hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> KNIGHT HOUSE | 17FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000214



Concrete topped out





hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE GATE | 21FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371000



Another floor up





See Word Na said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> 52-56 WEST ST | 11FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1956634



Several floors up now





See Word Na said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> 123 ECCLESALL ROAD | 8FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2135742




Scaffolding coming down






See Word Na said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> NEW ERA SQUARE | 21FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752366





Phase 2 coming on well





See Word Na said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> ECCLESALL JUNCTION | 14FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079623




Few floors to go





See Word Na said:


> Brickwork creeping up the building. Still another 2 slabs to go on the full structure I think.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE MOOR PHASE 3 | RETAIL | U/C
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=311939





Stone cladding going up





See Word Na said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

New gallery planned for Park Hill




brad31 said:


> Park Hill Art Space: Plans lodged for major gallery in next phase of estate’s revamp - The Star
> 
> https://www.thestar.co.uk/whats-on/...ry-in-next-phase-of-estate-s-revamp-1-9606264





Bladerunner said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> HSBC GROSVENOR HOUSE | 6FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665424




Close to completion, HSBC will be moving in in a few months






hella good said:


> Images from twitter


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

HOLLIS CROFT | 18FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1940091











Tower facade work underway





hella good said:


>





See Word Na said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE GATE | 21FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371000



Another floor up





hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> GREAT CENTRAL PHASE 1 | 9FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2060963




Ground floor slab





hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE MOOR PHASE 3 | RETAIL | U/C
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=311939




More cladding 




hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE GATE | 21FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371000




Another floor





Slow Burn said:


> DSC02256 by Slow Burn, on Flickr


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Absolutely, there's so much going on at the moment!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

HOLLIS CROFT | 18FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1940091











Brickwork nearly complete




hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> GREAT CENTRAL PHASE 1 | 9FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2060963



Good progress this week



hella good said:


> More floors and second core going up


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

UOS - MAPPIN BUILDING ATRIUM | U/C











Glass being installed



hjl_shef said:


> Some daytime shots for you, taken this morning...


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

BAILEY ST | 7FL | U/C











Topped out




See Word Na said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> ECCLESALL JUNCTION | 14FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079623



Topped out 




hjl_shef said:


> This looks super bulky!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

HOLLIS CROFT | 18FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1940091











Brickwork nearly complete





hella good said:


> From Twitter





See Word Na said:


> Got up there yesterday to take some closer pics:


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

NEW ERA SQUARE | 21FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752366












Phase 2 facade work




George_F said:


> Rear side of Phase 2


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Astrea Academy essentially finished


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Newly completed Charter Square




hella good said:


> From Twitter


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Plans submitted for 29 apartments on the site of St. Jude's Church




hella good said:


> *ST JUDES*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Plans submitted for the main residential section of the Heart of the city 2



hella good said:


> *HOTC2 - KANGAROO WORKS*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

NEW ERA SQUARE | 21FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752366












Few official photos from twitter



hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE GATE | 21FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371000



Floor 13




PaulP said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> ECCLESALL JUNCTION | 14FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079623


From Charter Square



hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE GATE | 21FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371000


Shuttering going up




hella good said:


> Climbing shuttering being installed for the upper floors


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

NEW ERA SQUARE | 21FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1752366











From Sidney Street



hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*APOLLO RESIDENCE REFURB | 12FL | U/C*















hella good said:


> Think the extra floors on have been added.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Odeon refurb all done


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE MOOR PHASE 3 | RETAIL | U/C
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=311939



External works nearly complete.






hella good said:


> I think this is looking pretty good, you don't see it in photos but there are some details on the stonework that look much better in person.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Updated images for Milton St




hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

ADVANCED WELLNESS RESEARCH CENTRE | 6FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826874











Facade going on



hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

ALLEN ST | 8FL | U/C












Groundwork underway



hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> GREAT CENTRAL PHASE 1 | 9FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2060963



3rd Floor



hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

New residential proposal on the site of the Old Coroner's Court


OLD CORONER'S COURT | 6FL | PROPOSED








































And plans have been approved for Burtin Works


BURTIN WORKS | 4FL | APPROVED


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

A pre app has been submitted for two towers of 33 and 28 floors on Wellington Street



*WELLINGTON ST. TOWERS | 33FL & 28FL | PRE APP*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE MOOR PHASE 3 | RETAIL | U/C
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=311939




The screen has been fitted




hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

DUN WORKS | 5FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519282












Pretty much complete now


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

LITTLE KELHAM | CITU HOUSING | U/C












The next phase of houses is going up


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

52-56 WEST ST | 11FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1956634













Scaffolding coming down




Bladerunner said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE GATE | 21FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371000





Starting to look pretty big




PaulP said:


> It's only when you're looking at this in real life from the roundabout, do you realise how imposing it is. And there's still a couple of floors left.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> THE GATE | 21FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371000



Few more floors to go



Riverdweller said:


> A couple of shots from St Mary's Gate this morning. 3 or 4 storeys to go?





See Word Na said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

HOLLIS CROFT | 18FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1940091











Nearly complete




hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> KNIGHT HOUSE | 17FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2000214



Facade almost complete



hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> KELHAM GATE | 7FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2132126



This week



hella good said:


> Facade work has begun


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> GREAT CENTRAL PHASE 1 | 9FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2060963



Halfway up




hella good said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

BAILEY ST | 7FL | U/C











Facade underway



See Word Na said:


> Was surprised to find quite an advanced amount of brick work on this...


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

> ECCLESALL JUNCTION | 14FL | U/C
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079623



Brickwork coming on well



See Word Na said:


>





muddycoffee said:


> And my little contribution from the side from this afternoon..


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

HOLLIS CROFT | 18FL | U/C

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1940091











Crane coming down




See Word Na said:


>


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

UOS - SOCIAL SCIENCES BUILDING | 4FL | U/C











Work has begun



hella good said:


> Groundwork has started


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Block H for Heart of the city II has been revealed as a refurb of existing buildings




robhundall said:


> https://www.heartofcity2.com/news/


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Further images of Block H for Heart of the city II released


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

FUSION | 17FL | U/C

Fusion (Fitzwilliam St) | 16 floors | 52m | U/C


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Ibis Budget Hotel has been completed


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

New Proposal

*85 Scotland St | 10fl | Proposed*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

New Proposal

*83 Fitzwilliam St. | 13fl | Proposed*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*HOTC2 - LAYCOCK & PEPPER POT BUILDINGS | 8FL | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*UOS - SOCIAL SCIENCES BUILDING | 4FL | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*FUSION | 17FL | U/C*

Fusion (Fitzwilliam St) | 16 floors | 52m | U/C


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*IGRUNWERG DEVELOPMENT | 17FL | U/C*

I Grunwerg Redevelopment | Mixed Use |17fl | U/C


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*Heart of the City II Block A*

Refurbishment and conversion into hotel


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Redesign of the Sytner scheme

*Sytner Redevelopment | 27fl | Proposed*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*THE GATE | 21FL | U/C*


----------



## Mansa Musa (Jul 13, 2020)

I keep seeing the UK struggle to get over 1% economic growth for the past 10 years yet their towns and cities are in a perpetual building boom for the past half decade. I wonder why that is?


----------



## UrbanFutures (Apr 11, 2015)

Love the crown on Sytner!


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*WINTER ST | 47M | 16FL | U/C








*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

More images of the Sytner scheme

*Sytner Redevelopment | 27fl | Proposed*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Orchard Square mural has been finished


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*GREAT CENTRAL PHASE 1 | 9FL | U/C 








*


Scaffolding coming down

*


































*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*WINTER ST | 47M | 16FL | U/C



























*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*FUSION | 17FL | U/C*

Fusion (Fitzwilliam St) | 16 floors | 52m | U/C


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*HOTC2 - LAYCOCK & PEPPER POT BUILDINGS | 8FL | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*KANGAROO WORKS | 14FL | U/C


























*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*WINTER ST | 47M | 16FL | U/C








*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*HALLAM TOWERS | 15FL | U/C

















*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Reclad of the Charter Sq NCP


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*WEST BAR SQUARE | PROPOSED












































*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

Telephone House NCP reclad


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*HOTC2 - LAYCOCK & PEPPER POT BUILDINGS | 8FL | U/C*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Sheffield doing its bit again for making car parks look trendy  Some really nice brick developments, will age nicely.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*KANGAROO WORKS | 14FL | U/C

















*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*WINTER ST | 47M | 16FL | U/C





















































*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*FUSION | 17FL | U/C*

Fusion (Fitzwilliam St) | 16 floors | 52m | U/C


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*Eye Witness Works | 6fl | U/C


























*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

New proposal submitted for a live/work scheme in Kelham Island

*THE HIVE | 7FL | PROPOSED*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

New images released of the second phase of Little Kelham


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*BROWNELL ST | 15FL | 45M | U/C

















*


----------



## UrbanFutures (Apr 11, 2015)

Brownell St has had a bit of a glow up! Don’t remember seeing that render before, looks great


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

New proposal, zero carbon office building in the centre of the city

*CN TOWER | 10FL | PROPOSED*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*KANGAROO WORKS | 14FL | U/C

















*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*HOTC2 - LAYCOCK & PEPPER POT BUILDINGS | 8FL | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*KELHAM CENTRAL U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*THE STEELWORKS | 17FL | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*PENNINE FIVE REFURBISHMENT U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*KANGAROO WORKS | 14FL | U/C

















*


----------



## hague129 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello my name is Jonathan Hague I love sheffield new buildings


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*BROWNELL ST | 15FL | 45M | U/C

















*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*VISTA TOWER | 16FL | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*NICHOLS BUILDING | 7FL | U/C


























*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*THE STEELWORKS | 17FL | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*WINTER ST | 47M | 16FL | COMPLETE


















*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*UOS - SOCIAL SCIENCES BUILDING | 4FL | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*PLATFORM_ | 43M | 14FL | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*VISTA TOWER | 16FL | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*BROWNELL ST | 15FL | 45M | U/C

















*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*HOTC2 | Radisson Blu Hotel | 8fl | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*HOTC2 | Block H2 | 8fl | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*PENNINE FIVE REFURBISHMENT U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

*SHEFFIELD HALLAM UNIVERSITY EXPANSION | 8FL | U/C*


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

New multi storey car park approved for West Bar Square:


----------

